# ECU identification



## Vanhorne (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like my soggy computer has a part # MECM-T132 A 2131

Does anyone know what the A 2131 refers to?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

pm me for ecm's...


----------

